

30 Seconds with Paul Graham/Trevor/Jessica during Startup School - Gnome

600 attendees with brilliant ideas and concepts.  Everyone will want to talk to PG, Trevor, or Jessica to hear their comments or opinions.  Instead of fighting among 600 people to have a chance to talk to them about an idea during Startup School, how about setting up assigned 30 second time slots?<p>Or if PG has the time, there could be submission of ideas/concepts he finds interesting and the potential of having a minute reserved for that particular person/startup for 60 seconds of advice for Startup School Applicants
======
zkinion
Its not that hard to talk to those people. Those who really want to, will. I
had no problem last year, and got to meet a lot of the speakers as well.

Hint: don't approach a "huddle", or even wait for a "huddle" to form. Its a
trap. Find other ways/times. Get there early. Go to other events and
gatherings before/after startup school.

